# UK Accountant looking to move to USA



## EllieLou15 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have always wanted to move to America! I am an Accountancy & Finance Graduate and i am currently working as a Trainee Accountant studying towards the ACCA Qualification. After i qualify i would really like to move to America, preferably to California.

Does anybody have any advice on this? Are accountants in demand over there? Am i likely to get a sponsor from a company for my visa? I do have an auntie that lives over there but i understand that will not help my visa at all.

My plan is to complete my training in the UK so i am a fully qualified UK accountant with 4 years experience. I would then like to study a masters degree in accountancy in California and also study the CPA so i would be a qualified accountant in the US. Will studying over there and becoming CPA qualified first help me in any way finding a job? 

Thanks in advance for anyones help!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

No shortage of accountants here you are expensive to hire .. US citizen are free ...



Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## EllieLou15 (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it possible to pay for your own visa fees if a company were to sponsor you? Would i have a better chance if i was willing to do that?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

EllieLou15 said:


> Is it possible to pay for your own visa fees if a company were to sponsor you? Would i have a better chance if i was willing to do that?


No that's illegal ...you employing company has to apply for the visa on April 1st 
for an Oct start ...there are 56k available ..far less than applied for


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Getting sponsored as a UK qualified accountant is probably not real likely with a mere 4 or 5 years of experience. What you could try for is to work for an international company in the UK and work toward a transfer to their US offices in some capacity. Probably more likely with 10 or more years of experience and a CA qualification.

The CPA isn't actually necessary unless you want to work as a public accountant (like for one of the big public accounting firms). Working in industry, your CA or other UK based qualification would probably suffice if it was relevant to the type of work you were doing. In most states, having a CA is adequate in order to sit the CPA exams, should you want to go that route.

But many large companies tend to limit international transfers to their upper level managers and executives. Still, it's definitely the "A ticket" to transferring to the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

